# Hallo Community!



## Pomm (2 Sep. 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Auch ich habe mich hier angemeldet weil ein gewisses BB Board leider geschlossen wurde und einige User von dessen Forum recht stark hier vertreten sind

Kurz zu meiner Person:

Bin 26 Jahre und komme aus dem wunderschönen Oberösterreich (Österreich)
Meine Favoriten in Sachen Babes sind u.a. Kate Upton & Megan Fox


----------



## Death Row (2 Sep. 2012)

Hallo Pomm!

Das wird immer mehr hier 
Gut. Vllt hast du demnächst wieder ein paar TV Tipps für uns


----------



## kayfan02 (2 Sep. 2012)

Hallo Pomm,
Bin noch nicht so lange dabei aber trotz dem wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß hier.


----------



## Pomm (2 Sep. 2012)

Ja meine TV Tpps werde ich ab Morgen posten 

Übrigens deine Sig finde ich super


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Sep. 2012)

Pomm schrieb:


> Übrigens deine Sig finde ich super



Ich war zwar nie auf dem Board aber finde ich auch 
Willkommen


----------



## Claudia (2 Sep. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auch von mir


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Sep. 2012)

Ah gut, die TV-Tipps würde ich echt vermissen.

Willkommen :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (2 Sep. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## General (2 Sep. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Sachse (3 Sep. 2012)

welcome on board _Pomm_ und wie einige Vorredner bereits sagten, deine Tipps des Tages waren immer sehr willkommen


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2012)

wieder einer aus dem Board,das ich nicht kenne


----------



## Q (4 Sep. 2012)

Willkommen bei Celebboard  Hier ist auch schön


----------



## Ichigo_Kurosaki (29 Sep. 2012)

Willkommen im Forum.


----------



## akiba89 (3 Okt. 2012)

tag freue mich


----------



## puppenkist (3 Okt. 2012)

Herzlich willkommen


----------



## naseej (29 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen


----------



## vosknocker (5 Jan. 2013)

willkommen !


----------

